# My Equipment: Basement Multimedia Room



## mstivers302 (Mar 11, 2008)

Still in the process of remodeling a basement room and plan future upgrades of AV equipment (especially video)

Video:
Sony Bravia 52" LCD / 1080p (KDL-52S5100)
Sharp DLP Projector XR-32X-L
Draper Onyx 96" Fixed Screen
(*Plans to upgrade to Panny AE3000 projector with new powered screen / mount TV behind screen)

Audio (7.1 speaker setup):
Mains: Infinity Primus 362 towers
Center: Infinity Primus 360 center
Subwoofer: Infinity PS-212
Surrounds: Infinity Primus 150 bookshelf spkrs (x4)
(*Replacing surrounds with Speakercraft In-walls AIM7-Threes)

Source:
Onkyo 807 AVR
Sony BluRay player BDP-S550
Denon DVD-757 DVD player
Motorola HD-DVR (cable)
Xbox 360 (120gb HD) with HD-DVD player
Apple TV
Apple G4 Computer (HTPC/iTunes)
Ipod 120GB

Other:
Power Conditioners:
Panamax M-5100 PM
Panamax M-4300 PM

Monoprice 4x2 powered HDMI splitter

All HDMI, Component & audio cables and speakerwire from Monoprice


----------

